# Seagate Festplatte auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?



## AlphaNUSS (21. Dezember 2012)

*Seagate Festplatte auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?*

Hallo PCGH Community,
ich möchte meine Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen, 
bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das hier Wie wird eine Low-Level-Formatierung einer SATA- oder ATA/IDE-Festplatte durchgeführt? das richtige ist.
Gibt es da einen Unterschied zwischen formatieren und auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?


----------



## the.hai (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seagate Festplatte auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?*

Formatieren löscht alle Daten auf der Platte, was ungefähr der Werkseinstellung entspricht.

Wenn du allerdings die Festplatte verkaufen willst, dann solltest du sie vorher per Tools mehrfach überschreiben, damit der Käufer nachher nicht trotz formatierung deine Daten wiederherstellt.

Mit dem hier evtl: Secure Eraser - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seagate Festplatte auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?*

Andere Frage: Wieso willst du ungezwungen eine LL-Formatierung durchführen? Das ist ohne dass große Probleme vorliegen völlig sinnfrei (und kann zu Problemen führen wo vorher keine waren).

Falls du die Platte verkaufen willst und deine Daten sicher löschen willst reicht eine normale Formatierung (NICHT Schnellformatierung!) aus um eine Wiederherstellung deiner Daten sehr schwierig und teuer zu machen. Wenn du 100% sicher gehen willst überschribst du die Platte vor dem formatieren mit einem Tool ein mal (oder für paranoide auch mehrfach) mit zufälligen Zeichen (gibts massenweise Freeware dafür).


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seagate Festplatte auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?*

Ich habe die Platte erst vor ein paar Tagen gekauft und würde sie jetzt gerne wieder zurückgeben, das sie jetzt schon angefangen hat komische Geräusche zu machen


----------



## NiCo-pc (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seagate Festplatte auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?*

Meine klickt auch sehr laut, das soll allerdings normal sein.

Hast du auch ein klicken!?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seagate Festplatte auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?*



AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Ich habe die Platte erst vor ein paar Tagen gekauft und würde sie jetzt gerne wieder zurückgeben, das sie jetzt schon angefangen hat komische Geräusche zu machen


 
Dann pack sie ein und schick sie zurück. Da musst du sonst gar nichts mehr machen.
Falls du extrem sensible Daten auf der platte hast überschreibe sie mit einem Erase-Tool vorher und gut ist.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seagate Festplatte auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?*

Ich hätte aber gerne mein Geld zurück, da ich mir jetzt eigentlich eine SSD kaufen will, deshalb will ich die Platte auch auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.

Die Platte "Klickt" nicht, aber ab und zu "kratzt" sie ziemlich laut.


----------



## NiCo-pc (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seagate Festplatte auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?*

Ok, das habe ich nicht!


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seagate Festplatte auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?*



AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber gerne mein Geld zurück, da ich mir jetzt eigentlich eine SSD kaufen will, deshalb will ich die Platte auch auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.


 
Wenn die Platte weniger als 14 Tage alt ist berufst du dich auf das 14-Tage Wiederufsrecht und du bekommst dein Geld zurück egal ob du die Platte formatierst oder nicht.

Sollte die Platte älter sein ist es ebenfalls egal ob du sie formatierst oder nicht - in beiden Fällen wirst du auf Garantie höchstwahrscheinlich eine neue Platte und kein Geld erhalten.

Ob die Platte im Werkszustand ist oder nicht hat absolut keinen Einfluss auf die Garantie und Wiederrufsbedingungen.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Seagate Festplatte auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen?*

Mit Werkszustand meint er wohl ohne Formatierung, dazu kann ein Secure Erease/write Zeros mittels des jeweiligen Herstellertools durchgeführt werden, wenns denn sein muß. (Seagate Seatools, WD DataLifeguardDiagnostic for DOS)
Eine Low Level Formatierung von Festplatten gibt es mittlerweile nur noch im Herstellerwerk.


----------

